# Hello MT



## Big Daddy (Sep 13, 2012)

I've been training in Chun Kuk Do for 3 years now. Im about to start training sorta long distance in FCS Kali with Guro Ernie Lake. I am very excited for this opportunity and can not wait to get started. I just found MT and am excited to be here. There seems to be a lot of great info here.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome aboard. It's quite a ride...


----------



## Takai (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 13, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## seasoned (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome aboard, you have arrived, enjoy.......................


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 14, 2012)

Welcome!  Hey, if you haven't already, check out the Terms of Service to review rules and such ... any questions, let us know!


----------



## Instructor (Sep 14, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## sfs982000 (Sep 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## Yondanchris (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome to MT>
Looking forward to you thoughts on subjects and any questions you may have


----------



## kitkatninja (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome to the community here


----------

